# Rocksmith 2014



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I know there is a games section but I thought a music based game would fit in here better but please move if you feels its better suited to the games section.

So, Rocksmith 2014 is out in a few weeks and I just wondered if anyone was planning to buy it? I purchased the original Rocksmith from ebay 2 months ago to see if it was worth it and I personally think its really good. There have been issues reported with lag but it really depends on your set-up and I've not found it to be bad at all. There is an awesome choice of songs both with the game and dlc. Also one of the best things is that you can use your normal electric guitar as a bass guitar which I've enjoyed and as a beginner/improver found easier to start with than conventional guitar.

The new session mode on the new game looks excellent where you can 'jam' with an A.I. band and also the niggles and messy conveyer or notes has been improved. See links below:-


----------

